# Uwell Crown 3 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/4/17)

Uwell returns in 2017 with the Crown 3, an evolutionary update to one of the most beloved Sub-Ohm Tank platforms in the history of our industry presenting a 24.5mm diameter chassis with a 5 milliliter max capacity and the new Crown III Parallel Coil Design. The Crown 3 measures 24.5mm in diameter and features sleek and smart design elements that combine for a universally appealing design. The Crown 3 features an Anti Leak Threaded Top Fill Method that unscrews to reveal dual 3.5mm by 6mm fill ports. The Crown 3 utilizes the new Crown 3 Plug and Pull Replacement Coil Family, with a threadless design that features reinforced seals to provide a liquid tight fit and finish. Each coil features a vertical coil arrangement and triple vertical wicking slots for rapid wicking. Three 11mm by 2mm triple adjustable bottom airflow makes for smooth and effective airflow, and can be fully closed to seal the system effectively. The Uwell Crown 3 Sub-Ohm Tank is an excellent midwattage tank with superior construction, a convenient Plug and Pull coil system, and ergonomic designs throughout. 

Product Features:
24.5mm Diameter Base
5.0ml Max Capacity
Anti Leak Threaded Top Fill Method
3.5mm by 6mm Dual Fill Ports
Crown 3 Plug and Pull Replacement Mechanism
0.25 ohm SUS316 Parallel Coil
80 to 90W
0.5 ohm SUS316 Parallel Coil
70 to 80W
Vertical Coil Design
Plug and Pull Design
Threadless Design
Convenient and Fast Coil Installation and Replacement
Crown 3 Key Tool
Coil Changing and Tank Cleaning
Precision Triple Adjustable Bottom Airflow
11mm by 2mm Each
Stainless Steel Construction
Available in Other Finishes
Quartz Glass
Stainless Steel 510 Threading
24K Gold Plated Contact

Product Includes:
One Uwell Crown 3 Sub-Ohm Tank
One 0.25 ohm SUS316 Parallel Coil
80 to 90W
One 0.5 ohm SUS316 Parallel Coil
70 to 80W
One Replacement Glass Tank Section
Spare Parts Pack
User Manual

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-uwell-crown-3-sub-ohm-tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique (25/4/17)

order coming

@Baker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (25/4/17)

done and dusted

couldnt wait anymore

payment to follow shortly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baker (25/4/17)

Anyone else from Cape Town want one so we can get free shipping?


----------



## Baker (25/4/17)

@Cespian. Do it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (25/4/17)

Baker said:


> @Cespian. Do it.



Haha, If I could, I would... Will definitely check it out after the move

Reactions: Like 1


----------

